

Stephen Elop said to consider selling Xbox business, killing Bing - rbanffy
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/8/5080192/microsoft-ceo-candidate-stephen-elop-bing-xbox-rumors

======
KaoruAoiShiho
[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/press/2001/nov01/11-11c...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/press/2001/nov01/11-11comdex2001keynotepr.aspx)

------
Nux
I hope he'll be as efficient at Microsoft as he was at Nokia. :-)

------
cygwin98
One comment from sdrawkcab on that page seems to resonate with my opinion very
well:

 _Microsoft is the only major technology /software company that thrives well
in both the consumer and enterprise space, giving up Bing and Xbox is giving
up a huge part of the consumer space, which Microsoft have said they intend to
hold on to. Selling Bing and Xbox is incredibly short-sighted as well. Doing
so will almost instantly guarantee that Google will dominate search and maybe
even media, and I’d hate for that to happen. Google is already making some
very monopolistic moves these days, and if they get more opportunity to do so,
I doubt they’ll stop. The market needs options, and Microsoft’s offerings are
a very good option._

------
electrichead
I wonder what benefit selling the Xbox business would bring.

------
sirkneeland
Xbox and Bing both have more market share in their respective markets than
Windows Phone does in smartphones.

------
sirkneeland
Does this guy just have some sort of compulsive urge to destroy platforms?

